
How much do blockchain engineers make? - rbanffy
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/21/how-much-do-blockchain-engineers-make.html
======
luckylittle
There are not many use cases for blockchain, so i don't understand why some
companies are willing to pay $150,000-$175,000 for prototypes?

